# 07 Brute leaking oil



## EasyE (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, I recently picked up an 07 brute. It's very clean and well maintained. No leaking seals, runs smooth and starts real easy. I just noticed a spot of oil or something under it. It seems to be leaking from a hose which looks like a vent hose with a little filter under the atv. Can anyone tell me what this is and why it's leaking? How can I fix it? Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If its on the left side just behind the water pump, its the weep for the water pump shaft. One side had the oil seal that holes the engine oil back and the other side has the mechanical seal for the water pump. Both dump into a chamber that ports down with a small plastic can on it.


----------



## EasyE (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes that's the one.. What's going on with it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

EasyE said:


> Yes that's the one.. What's going on with it?


Well, the oil seal has gone bad and needs replaced. I think...you have to do both seals though. I haven't had the pleasure yet but many on here have so I'm sure someone will chime-in and give some pointers. Of course the manual explains everything.


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

Just had to replace the seal on mine on a fresh rebuild


----------



## EasyE (Jul 27, 2013)

Any insight on how to do this? Never had to do this before.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's easy once you get it all apart I always jusy put a self tapping screw in it then take some vise grips and yank it out and shove a new one in


----------



## EasyE (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry.. Last question. Where is this seal located, so I know what I'm looking for?


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

you need to remove water pump cover and stator cover,and the oil seal is behind the mechanical water pump seal,so order both when you order parts the oil seal and mech seal and both gaskets,here I the part #s you need to order

49063-1055 water pump mech seal
92049-1228 oil seal that goes behind the mech seal
11061-1119 stator cover gasket
11060-1964 water pump cover gasket


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just do a search under the HOW TO section of the engine section - lots of posts about this topic. And I never had to pull the stator cover off to do my water pump and oil seal. Here ya go - took 2 minutes to find - http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/2...mp-seal-repair.html?highlight=water+pump+seal


----------

